# Honda Generators



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

I know its been a loooong while since we've been on. We've had to temporarily take a break from camping, but hope to get back into it soon.

Having already sold the TT we no longer need our two Honda eu2000i generators. These are like new and have less than 8 hours each of operation time.

Super quiet operation 
2000 watts (120 v) of CLEAN power operation (safe for computers) 
Portable--less than 47 lbs. 
Fuel efficient 
Also being sold with optional parallel kit to hook the two together for 4000 watts of power and a trickle charge kit, (over $200 value)

Asking $1700 for both w/parallel kit and trickle charger kit.

We're located in Franklin, NC. You may PM me for more info.

THANKS!
Juli & David (Tonka)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

....Good price!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> ....Good price!


X 2


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> ....Good price!


X 2
[/quote]

Thanks and yes it is a good price. I hope this helps move these more quickly!


----------

